#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Krachtkabel lengte

## Olaf Duffhuës

Kreeg gister de vraag van een klant :





> citaat:Wat mag de maximale lengte van een krachtkabel zijn, in een mobiele installatie?



Ik heb het hier over de kabels:

16-16 met 5*2.5mm2
32-32 met 5*4mm2
32-32 met 5*6mm2
63-63 met 5*10mm2

Wat zouden hier dan de lengte van mogen zijn?

----------


## Gast1401081

De maximale kabellengte staat gewoon in de NEN1010, en heeft niks met de overstroom of spanningsval te maken, maar met de korstsluitvastheid. Zie tabel 53 B,C,Den E.

Afhanlelijk van materiaal en ligging mag bijvooebeeld een 1,5 mm met 16A aM zekering maximaal 31 meter zijn , en de 2,5 mm mag dan 60 meter zijn.

Bijvoorbeeld.

----------


## techniekmoderator

Hoop onzin verwijderd.
MAC bedank voor het juiste antwoord.

----------


## ralph

En met die maximale lengte kan ik de kabel dus nog steeds volledig belasten?

----------


## Davy Gabriels

to Ralph:  



> citaat: De maximale kabellengte staat gewoon in de NEN1010, en heeft niks met de overstroom of spanningsval te maken, maar met de korstsluitvastheid.



M.a.w. maximale lengte van de kabel wordt niet bepaald door de belasting die je erop hangt, maar door de afzekering van de kabel.

Verhaal hier achter is dat hoe langer je kabel, hoe meer weerstand.
Als die weerstand te hoog wordt (te lange kabel) dan zal bij een kortsluiting op het einde van de kabel de stroom kleiner zijn dan de stroom nodig om de kortsluitbeveiliging (automaat) te laten afspringen.Oplossing hiervoor is:
- kabel korter maken
- of kabel dikker kiezen
- of zekering/automaat lichter kiezen

Even een voorbeeldje uit praktijk op mijn werk: bij lagere spanning (24V) zijn deze problemen nog veel erger. Zo hebben we ooit een 24V voedingskabel van behoorlijke lengte afgezekerd met van automaat van 6A, deze kabel moest een dikte hebben van 6mm² om kortsluitvast te zijn!!!

----------


## Rock On

Ik zou voor die 63A sowieso een ietwat dikkere draad pakken. Ik ken de 1010 niet uit mijn hoofd, maar als ik me niet vergis moet de oppervlakte voor een beetje nuttige lengte zeker 25mm zijn.

----------


## ronny

Wat noem jij nuttige lengte? 25mm²/draad  voor 63A vind ik veel. Meeste 63A kabels die ik tot nu toe gezien hebben  bevatten draden van 10mm²....  En daar waren soms lange kabels bij ja.


mvg
ronny

----------


## snoei

voor langere lengtes 63A nemen wij 16mm2, 25mm2 is niet echt makkelijk (cq zogoed als onmogelijk) in een 63A stekker te krijgen.

----------


## Rock On

dat probleem heb ik idd ook wel eens gehad, maar dat was met een "el cheapo" klotemerk. Bij gebruik van Mennekes, PCE of Bals gaat dit zonder probelmen. Net zoals bij 125A stekers en 35mm kabel, dat was een keer zo erg dat daar zelfs geen 25mm in paste. 
FF tussendoor; ga voor de grap eens meten wat het voltage is aan het begin en eind van een lange 10mm kabel. Wel onder belasting! En neem meteen een thermometer mee...

----------


## joe

Heb je tegenwoordig ook programmaatjes voor :Wink: 

40A, 25M, 10mm2, heb je 4,4volt spannings verlies
50A, 25M, 10mm2, heb je 5,5volt spannings verlies
63A, 25M, 10mm2, heb je 7,0volt spannings verlies
40A, 25M, 16mm2, heb je 2,8volt spannings verlies
50A, 25M, 16mm2, heb je 3,5volt spannings verlies
63A, 25M, 16mm2, heb je 4,4volt spannings verlies
40A, 25M, 25mm2, heb je 1,8volt spannings verlies
50A, 25M, 25mm2, heb je 2,2volt spannings verlies
63A, 25M, 25mm2, heb je 2,8volt spannings verlies

----------


## snoei

en kan je dat programmatje met ons delen?

----------


## Gast1401081

gaat niet over spanningsverlies, maar over kortsluitvastheid. en die lengte van 25 meter was nou juist net niet de bedoeling.

----------


## techniekmoderator

Afhankelijk van bepaalde factoren zegt de nen 1010 ons dit:
16-16 met 5*2.5mm2 = 88 M
32-32 met 5*4mm2   = 58 M
32-32 met 5*6mm2   = 88 M
63-63 met 5*10mm2  = 70 M

(Een bepaalende factor is bijvoorbeeld het gebruik van een installatie automaat of een smelt veiligheid)
Voor het gemak maar een tabel online gevonden en ontdaan van
niet relevante informatie:

http://www.xs4all.nl/~mogos/techniek/nen1010.rtf

----------


## jhagie

Mijn topic:
http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...chtkabels.html
Is gesloten en werd hier heen verwezen.

Dit is mijn reactie op deze topic.
Ik hoef niet te weten hoeveel ik kan kortsluiten.
De kabels worden verhuurd aan mensen waar ik niet bij ben met aansluiten.

Je weet wel van die mensen die 25 koelkasten op een groep goeien en het dan nog raar vinden dat de zekering het niet houdt. En dan aan komen met de reactie van; "ja maar er zit toch 32A kabel achter ?¿?¿"

Mijn advies aan deze mensen is dat je maximaal 50m 32A kabel van aggregaat naar paddo brengt.
Dus 2x 25m 32A of 2x 63A 25m
Omdat ik zelf niet weet wat de mensen er allemaal mee gaan doen geef ik hun dit advies.

De kabels die ik gebruik zijn niet langer als 25m.

Ik wil er echt zeker van zijn dat er niets gebeurd geen kabel smeuling oid.
Waar komt het op neer: Alles mag knallen en kapot gaan behalve mijn kabels, maar de zekering moet er wel vroegtijdig uit gaan mocht er wat gebeuren op het eind van m'n kabel.

Gewoon een lijstje.

16A = ....mm²
32A = ....mm²
enz.
enz.

En die zekeringen doet me nog niet veel. kom vaak bij gelegenheden dat de 32A contactdoos is afgezekert met 25A en nog gekker soms wel met 16A.
-----------------------------------------------------------------

En even iets anders wat kan wel als verloop gemaakt worden en wat mag absoluut niet.

Voorbeeldje:
1x 32A -> 3x 32A
1x 63A -> 3x 32A
1x 32A -> 1x 63A
1x 63A -> 1x 32A

Allemaal van dat soort verloopjes.
Wat mag wel en wat mag niet.
En moet er dan nog een zekering automaat bij oid ???.

----------


## Radar

In dit onderwerp gaarne alleen reageren over kabellengtes en ader diameter!
Voor de rest van de stroom voorziening loopt er al een draadje:
http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...ing-drive.html


Alle niet relevante onderwerpen van de afgelopen 48 uur zijn daarom ook daarheen verplaatst.

Probeer niet voor elk probleem een nieuw topic te openen.
Veel is reeds behandelt dus gebruik even de zoekfunctie.
Dit houdt het forum leesbaar en houden we alles lekker centraal.

----------


## Bihca

ff een kickje..

ik heb thuis nog een exel bestandje waarin je een aantal gegevens moet invoeren en dan heb je gelijk je spanningsval. Ik heb die samengemaakt met een engineer van onze Nuts bedrijf.

Ik zal em vanavond online zetten.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Mijn topic:
> http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...chtkabels.html
> Is gesloten en werd hier heen verwezen.
> 
> Dit is mijn reactie op deze topic.
> Ik hoef niet te weten hoeveel ik kan kortsluiten.
> De kabels worden verhuurd aan mensen waar ik niet bij ben met aansluiten.
> 
> Je weet wel van die mensen die 25 koelkasten op een groep goeien en het dan nog raar vinden dat de zekering het niet houdt. En dan aan komen met de reactie van; "ja maar er zit toch 32A kabel achter ?¿?¿"
> ...



1 en wat als die mensen de kabels aan elkaar hangen, en zo 4x 25 = 100 meter maken
2 de regels zijn inclusief kortsluitvastheid, zo niet, dan krijgt je kabel een opneuker, en fikt evt uit (praktijk!!!)
3 als je een verhuurbedrijf in electromaterialen wilt beginnen zul je toch je regels moeten kennen, avondstudietje, wellicht?
4 GEEN van die verloopjes mag, je mag 3 fasen NOOIT omzetten naar enkelfasig. zonder een onderverdeeelstation.

----------


## Bihca

> 1x 32A -> 3x 32A
> 1x 63A -> 3x 32A
> 1x 32A -> 1x 63A
> 1x 63A -> 1x 32A



Het enige wat kwa verloopjes mag, is van klein naar groot d.w.z. 
16A 3F -> 32A 3F / 63A 3F / 128A 3F
32A 3F -> 63A 3F / 128A 3F
63A 3F -> 128A 3F

( misschien overbodig, maar 3F staat voor 3 fasen )

Van groot naar klein mag absoluut niet!!!

----------


## Bihca

Om de spanningsval uit te rekenen, kan je het volgende exel bestandje ff downloaden.

download hier

----------


## Gast1401081

> Om de spanningsval uit te rekenen, kan je het volgende exel bestandje ff downloaden.
> 
> download hier



leuk , maareh, wat schieten we hier mee op? 

er zwerft nog ergens een nen1010-bestandje, waar je de zaak omdraait. Hoe lang, hoeveel stroom? >>> dan deze aderdooesnede. Lijkt me handiger, eigenlijk.

----------


## Bihca

Als je die dan gevonden hebt, zet em ook hier dan ff. Dan is de TS en ik je zeer erkentelijk

----------


## jadjong

Zie hier 

Deze tekst is ter opvulling omdat het bericht anders niet geaccepteerd wordt.

----------


## jhagie

> er zwerft nog ergens een nen1010-bestandje, waar je de zaak omdraait. Hoe lang, hoeveel stroom



Waar kunnen we dit bestandje vinden dan heb je een link naar dat gesprek of liever nog naar dat bestand :Big Grin:

----------


## Radar

> Waar kunnen we dit bestandje vinden dan heb je een link naar dat gesprek of liever nog naar dat bestand



http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...efhebbers.html

Kerstcadeautje wat je nog steeds mag uitpakken.

----------


## beyma

dat is wel een heeel handig PDF'je !! bedankt :Smile:

----------


## jadjong

> Waar kunnen we dit bestandje vinden dan heb je een link naar dat gesprek of liever nog naar dat bestand



Ze zou natuurlijk het topic kunnen lezen....  :Embarrassment:

----------

